
The bizarre secret of London’s buried diggers - robin_reala
http://www.newstatesman.com/business/2014/06/bizarre-secret-london-s-buried-diggers
======
edward
"In some of London’s newest luxury conversions, “sub-basements” are being
tucked beneath the existing basement conversions. But developers are stumbling
on a new kind of obstacle as they burrow deeper still: abandoned diggers from
the last round of improvements."

